# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Uitslag van de eikenprocessierups

## Wendy

Mijn zoontje van 5 jaar heeft afgelopen woensdag een kinderfeestje gehad in het bos. Hij had het heel leuk gehad, maar hij kwam terug met blaasjes op zijn ellebogen en knieën. Ik dacht dat hij in de brandnetels terecht was gekomen. Het werd echter steeds erger en hij sliep ook slecht. Toevallig zouden we vrijdag naar de dokter gaan voor controlle van exceem bij zijn oksel die bijna over was. De dokter had gelijk door dat het uitslag van de rupsen kwam. Waarom de anderen kinderen er geen last van hadden, kwam omdat mijn zoontje al exceem had en daardoor gevoeliger was. Hij heeft nu een drankje en creme tegen de jeuk. Sinds twee nachten slaap hij weer nu het 's nachts wat afgekoeld is. Vandaag is de eerste dag dat ik denk dat het iets beter gaat. Hopelijk blijft die lijn zo.

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes met je zoontje! Hoop dat het snel weer helemaal over is! Wist trouwens nieteens dat kinderen uitslag konden krijgen van een bepaalde rups! Heel nuttig om te weten!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

